# Mississauga Aquarium



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Last year I bought a ruby red from that guy on Lakeshore which I think is now Mississauga Aquarium. It was juiced with hormones and of course lost all its colour with time (aside from what it did to it internally) Either way, has anybody been there to see his fish currently? Do they offer the same kind of fish raised with the same type of ethics?

They seem to offer some beautiful fish based on his Kijiji ads and I was wondering your opinions please.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

They are nearby BA,AK,Dragon at Dundas Mississauga, been there a couple of times, the fish they have look fine, its a big store. I cannot say anything negative about the store, they suppose to be selling SW fish/corals but they have put it off for the time being as what I understand.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

loonie said:


> They are nearby BA,AK,Dragon at Dundas Mississauga, been there a couple of times, the fish they have look fine, its a big store. I cannot say anything negative about the store, they suppose to be selling SW fish/corals but they have put it off for the time being as what I understand.


A lot of the discus there had big buggy eyes and are football shaped. I can't forget how their eyes looked. it was weird. the color of them just didn't seem natural.

I don't know if this is a sign of hormone use. but something wasn't right looking about some of the Discus. The other fish though, looked completely fine and healthy.

Did not see Dead Corys' floating in the tank as I did at BA


----------

